# The Music Poll/Discussion Thread



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 6, 2010)

***Pick the option that fits you best***

I'm not sure if a thread like this has been created yet, 
but I haven't seen it surfaced recently, so I wanted to open 
a music genre poll/discussion thread for fun. Just remember,
don't be a troll! Get , not .

I tried to be as broad as possible, with the 10 poll option
limit, and if I "Mis-categorized" anything, don't be mad, be-
cause I wouldn't have done it on purpose, and I'm pretty sure
I won't be able to appease everyone, so please be kind, and
appreciate the time I took to make this thread. Have fun! 

Poll option overview:



Spoiler



New Pop - Artists include Owl City, Justin Beiber, Taylor Swift, 
Kelly Clarkson, Nickelback, etc.


Old Pop - Artists include Whitney Houston, Men With Hats, 
Michael Jackson, Bob Marley, etc.


Hip Hop - Artists include Biggie, Run DMC, etc.


Rap - Artists include 50 Cent, Ludacris, Eminem, Tupac, etc.


Punk/Alternative/Grunge - Artists include Nirvana, NOFX,
Dropkick Murphys, The Transplants, The Avalanches,
Beck, Alice in Chains, Bloodhound Gang, etc.


Classic Rock/Art Rock - Artists include The Who, Pink Floyd,
Simon and Garfunkel, The Beatles, Jimmi Hendrix etc. 


Classic Metal/Thrash Metal - Iron Maiden, Metallica, Megadeth,
Pantera, Slayer, Anthrax, Black Sabbath, etc.


Death Metal/Grindcore/Misc. Metal - Haemorrhage, Cannibal 
Corpse, Children of Bodom, In Flames, Primus, 


Techno/House - Daft Punk, Orbital, Pendulum, Moby, etc.


Orchestral/Symphonic/Jazz - I'm now including jazz into this,
because I overlooked it, and it's the only genre it might fit into...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 6, 2010)

Where's jazz?


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 6, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Where's jazz?



My bad... 
I"ll try to add it but 
I don't think I can...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 6, 2010)

maybe get rid of rap and add other?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Classical.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 6, 2010)

Of three of the main genres im listening to alot lately, you only have one. :/


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 6, 2010)

I like most music. Except rap. But lately I've been likely progressive metal and alternative. Where would progressive metal fall under?


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 6, 2010)

techno


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 6, 2010)

I would have added Jazz, but I can't edit the polls


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 6, 2010)

What about blues and R&B? hmm. I have a broad taste in music. From John Mayer, to Pantera, to Seal, to 'Deth, to Ziggy, to Paul Gilbert. I refuse to vote in this poll, I cannot just choose one.


----------



## Dene (Jun 6, 2010)

All attempts at a music poll are fail. 

For myself, metal. I think everyone knows that by now though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

I want to vote for alternative, but don't want to be associated with punk or grunge. Ever.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 6, 2010)

According to http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scripts/last.fm/index.php i listen to



Spoiler



alternative 
ambient 
drone 
dubstep 
electronic 
electronica 
experimental 
folk 
freak folk 
hardcore 
hip hop 
indie 
indie pop 
indie rock 
instrumental 
lo-fi 
noise 
noise rock 
post-rock 
psychedelic 
rap 
rock 
shoegaze 
singer-songwriter 
swedish 
underground hip-hop


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 6, 2010)

Alternative/Grunge/Punk
Classic Rock/Art Rock
Classic Metal/Thrash Metal
Death Metal/Grindcore/Misc. Metal
Techno/House 

All of these, *except* most screamo bands.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2010)

None.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ska, rock, Australian, jazz(40s jazz mostly), jam bands, acoustic.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I want to vote for alternative, but don't want to be associated with punk or grunge. Ever.



Thats what i was thinking but i voted for it anyway.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I want to vote for alternative, but don't want to be associated with punk or grunge. Ever.



Why not?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2010)

New pop


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 6, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

Green Day wasn't mentioned!

how could you?


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 6, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I like most music. Except rap. But lately I've been likely progressive metal and alternative. Where would progressive metal fall under?



Prog and prog metal are my favorite! Dream Theater is my favorite band ever.

Me too, I like most music, except for rap. There is some rap I like, but damn it's rare 



Dene said:


> All attempts at a music poll are fail.
> 
> For myself, metal. I think everyone knows that by now though.


\m/ Metal be the ****! <3


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 6, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Green Day wasn't mentioned!
> 
> how could you?



1,034, Dookie, and any albums before the year 2000
are in Alternative/Punk/Grunge, but newer are in
New Pop.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to vote for alternative, but don't want to be associated with punk or grunge. Ever.
> ...


Because that's not my music. At all. Also, I find grunge to be "eww."


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 6, 2010)

Death Metal sucks. Alternative FTW.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 6, 2010)

Where's classical?


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 6, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> Where's classical?



It's Orchestral/Symphonic.



iasimp1997 said:


> Death Metal sucks. Alternative FTW.



The only genre that really sucks is Rap, which is something we can all agree on. Troll...


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I don't see what's so "eww" about grunge... Unless you like over-produced cookie-cutter ****, which goes under New Pop...


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 6, 2010)

rage inducing genre discussion ITT


----------



## ianini (Jun 6, 2010)

Techno.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 6, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Where's classical?
> ...



:fp (this goes to you not me)


----------



## Samania (Jun 6, 2010)

Where does K-Pop or J-Pop fit in?

I love listening to music that I don't understand


----------



## Logan (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm listening to punk, screamo, and some metal right now.

Fav bands (in no order):
Mayday Parade, All time low, escape the fate, four year strong, you me at six, boys like girls, greeley estates (off topic: I went to their concert, and ate with them at subway, AND got ALL of the band members to sign a shirt!!).

*Any sugestions for bands i might like?*


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 6, 2010)

I like Techno but what is house?
Anyone have an example?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 6, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Dene (Jun 6, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Ska, rock, Australian, jazz(40s jazz mostly), jam bands, acoustic.



Australian isn't a genre?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ska, rock, Australian, jazz(40s jazz mostly), jam bands, acoustic.
> ...



rofl


----------



## Edmund (Jun 6, 2010)

I put down alternative but I'm really a mix. My favorite right now is 3OH!3 and they are a good mix of hip-hop, rap, and alternative. Gym Class Heroes was also a good mix of rock and rap. But it really depends on the artist for example: I love Eminem but hate almost all other rappers, I like Nirvana but hate grunge other than that.


----------



## riffz (Jun 6, 2010)

I like prog rock/metal but I'll listen to anything, really. Trance, alternative, country, pop, rap. I think it's silly to confine yourself to one genre without giving other styles of music a good chance.

Some of my favourite bands/artists:
Dream Theater
Opeth
Tool
Infected Mushroom
Between the Buried and Me
Mastodon
Astrix
Foo Fighters
In Flames (older material)
Rage Against The Machine
Porcupine Tree
Queen
Ronald Jenkees


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 7, 2010)

R&B? I listen to New Jack swing a lot too. These seem to be ethnically biased. What about latin?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ska, rock, Australian, jazz(40s jazz mostly), jam bands, acoustic.
> ...





Sorry, should be more specific. A lot of Australian aboriginal music(Stuff that is very didgeridoo heavy).


----------

